# 2018 IPhone apps for tracking miles!



## hancocksmuchabux (Jul 24, 2018)

Just curious as to what everyone else uses app wise to track miles and pace and route. I'm trying to condition my mare but can't seem to have any luck with apps!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Currently using Endomondo; I wanted to join a challenge for new (or in my case, aspiring :wink endurance riders, and it was hosted there. Seems like this is the most commonly used app.

I've also used Viewranger, which I liked as well. Being in the US, I did get a little tired of converting kilometers to miles, but that was how the app displayed things. I considered it a good mental math task!

A lot of people seem interested in Smartpak's "ride with me" app because it helps with location if you stop moving (and presumably require help)- I don't know if it also includes mileage tracking though.

You should join in to the thread "2018 rides! Happy trails" No training ride is too short to count as far as we're concerned!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

If I have to use the phone to track mileage, I use endomondo.


Like most apps, it will eat the battery.. but it does work on airplane mode so that helps with battery life.


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I’ve been using Equilab. My friend told me to try it and it’s nice I think. I never tried anything else though.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I second Equilab.


----------

